# Anyone familiar with Door Dash Drive?



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Trying to figure out what the requirements and qualifications are. I can't find to much about it but it's something I want to consider.


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

It is generally a larger order to cater larger groups of people. There is a high guarantee payment but many times end up with little to no tip. In some instances they require you to have plates & silverware set up before completing the dash. All the ones I have reviewed were 150.00 + orders with a payout of 15-18 and driving distance of at least 23 miles.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Doordash sucks. It make Ubereats look good. Restaurants like Taco Bell. Jack In The Box and Sonic. When you get to the restaurant you actually have to get in line and place the order they send you on the phone. It blows ! And it's your responsibility to check the items. Very time-consuming and pays less than uberUber. On busy nights like weekends they pay 1 to $5 more. Depending on area. But you have to have an 80% acceptance. AND start and COMPLETE the orders in time. So if you started 9p.m. and the extra pay is only good till 10p.m. and you finish two deliveries at 10:05 p.m. they don't give you the extra pay. AND No TIPS. What kind of B.S. it's built in.if you join they send you some kind of debit card to pay for food at some restaurants. it blows !!

And another thing the orders tend to be larger on doordash. 
I prefer ubereats. the orders are smaller because the people don't have no car and are broke...


----------

